# Pyramiding in Spur Thigh?



## fourfootgecko (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello, I am a new user to the forum so please excuse me if I am posting in the wrong area. I have had a Spur Thigh Tortoise for about 3 years now, he was purchased as a hatchling. I am concerned about pyramiding and wanted to see if his shell looked normal to everyone. 
Food includes dandelion greens, mustard greens, collard greens, squashes, and hay. 
UV light and basking light on during the day. 
Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!!

I'd just like to set something straight for others reading this thread. The type of tortoise fourfootgecko has is called an African spurred tortoise. A "spur thigh" is a term we use to refer to the Greek species of tortoises. The African spurred tortoise is also called a sulcata tortoise.

So, to answer your question. The time for fixing pyramiding has passed. In order for your tortoise to have grown smoothly, he would have had to been kept in very moist and humid conditions during his first year of life. Sulcata tortoises hatch out during the monsoon season, and everything in his world is hot, humid and green. This helps their shells to grow smoothly.

But there's nothing wrong with the way your tortoise looks. You can start giving him a good soak daily in warm water, and leave him there for about 15 or 20 minutes. I'm sure he'll appreciate it. Then keep his environment watered, maybe some moist sphagnum moss inside his hiding place. He'll always have those bumps, but as he grows they'll get farther and farther apart and not be so noticeable.


----------



## fourfootgecko (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok thank you for the information. He always had a humid area of his tank but he preferred the sand. I will soak him more often. I usually do soaks once a week.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 22, 2015)

Nothing wrong with some character on the shell!
More tortoises are pyramidded than not.
so much has been learned recently about how to avoid it.
Three of my six RF are more spikey than yours.


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello and welcome.

I think Yvonne answered your question, but I noticed you said "sand". Sand is not good as a substrate. Over time it can cause impaction. It can also be a skin and eye irritant.

Here are some info threads for you:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/

Here are some ideas for diet:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------



## Jodie (Sep 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. He is beautiful.


----------



## fourfootgecko (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks, folks. Tom, he has three different substrates to choose from in his pen. Dirt/coconut fiber for humidity in his hideout, rocky dirt for nails, and some sand to dig in.


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 22, 2015)

I noticed you are in Ohio. I grew up in northern Indiana. At 3,,he must be getting big for an inside enclosure.  
Welcome to the forum 

How much does he weigh now?


----------



## fourfootgecko (Sep 24, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> I noticed you are in Ohio. I grew up in northern Indiana. At 3,,he must be getting big for an inside enclosure.
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> How much does he weigh now?


I actually haven't weighed him in quite a while so I'm not sure. He has a custom enclosure right now with several types of substrate. He should be ok in there for another year or two. Thanks for the welcome!


----------

